

For first time in recorded history, Arctic becomes an island as ice melts - ksvs
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/main.jhtml?xml=/earth/2008/08/31/eaarctic131.xml

======
albertcardona
It's a good time to reopen the Norsk settlement in west Greenland (sarcasm).

